# Finding new (Rx) insurance



## bob2 (May 30, 2015)

I have Medicare and an insurance company from when I worked. However, the insurance company that pays for 80% of my prescriptions is getting more and more difficult to deal with. They keep insisting that I get generic versions of some prescriptions that my doctor has written prescription for the brand name.
I was wondering if I could "join" another insurance company that might be a bit more lenient with their coverage of prescription medications.
Can I have two insurance companies and use one or the other when getting prescriptions filled? Use the one that is cheaper or will permit brand name medication?

New York


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

You can have 10 medical insurances if you want to pay for them.  I am surprised you kept the company policy most cancel you when you become eligible for medicare.


----------



## bob2 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks.
I know some insurance companies are not known for their 'favorable' prescription coverage. Do you or anyone else know of one (or some) that have a good reputation with regard to prescription coverage (co-payment, etc.)?


----------



## Don M. (May 30, 2015)

We are lucky, in that we are not bound to multiple prescription drugs...I take None, and the wife takes a daily Lisinopril for a minor blood pressure issue.  We have Medicare, and a supplemental Humana Choice PPO from the company I retired from.  We go to the Walmart pharmacy for the Lisinopril...and they charge about $4 co-pay for a 90 day supply.  A couple of weeks ago, the wife had an ear infection, and the doctor prescribed some pills...30 pills for a 2 week supply cost us 85 cents at Walmart.  So far, between Medicare and Humana, our drug costs are virtually nothing....Knock Wood.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 30, 2015)

Your current insurer is probably trying to discourage you from continuing drug coverage under their plan, and instead choose Medicare Part D.  I could be wrong, but I don't believe you will be able to purchase a new medigap insurance policy that covers prescription drugs.   

_"Medigap policies can no longer be sold with prescription drug coverage, but if you _[already]_ have drug coverage under a current Medigap policy, you can keep it. If you join a Medicare drug plan, your Medigap insurance company must remove the prescription drug coverage under your Medigap policy and adjust your premiums."_


----------



## bob2 (May 30, 2015)

Don M...
Wow, you are lucky that you do not have multiple Rx prescriptions.
May I ask if you are paying a premium for the Humana Choic PPO? Or did you just keep it when you retired?
Does the Humana seem easy to use for prescriptions?
Would I be able to enroll with them (guess there would be a monthly or yearly premium)?
(I just don't like the many changes that my Rx company seems to be making constantly. I think they are a Rx management company, but think my (old) company is paying for my Rx prescriptions. I'm just not sure and it is all so confusing to me now at my advanced age.)
I also use Walmart also and wonder what they are going to say next when I bring in a new prescription (which I have to get permission from before refill).

What about this = https://www.humana.com/medicare-secured/plan-details


----------



## Don M. (May 30, 2015)

bob2 said:


> Don M...
> Wow, you are lucky that you do not have multiple Rx prescriptions.
> May I ask if you are paying a premium for the Humana Choic PPO? Or did you just keep it when you retired?
> Does the Humana seem easy to use for prescriptions?
> ...



My old company(IBM) has set up a HRA for its retirees.  Every year they give us a selection of choices for Medicare, Part D, vision and dental coverage through an exchange managed by Towers Watson.  I think our Humana coverage is about $14 a month.  The HRA covers all the premiums these insurance supplementals cost, and leaves enough left over such that I can usually get reimbursed for about 3 months of Medicare.  The few times we have used the Humana coverage at Walmart, the only "inconvenience" is waiting 30 minutes for them to prepare the subscription.  

I looked at the Humana site you referenced, and they show the Walmart plan at $15.70 a month...plus a $320 deductible.  That sounds about right, as I'm sure we get a better discount through the company HRA.  Even so, we are quite satisfied with the coverage we have under Humana.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2015)

I think that you will find that almost all insurance companies will only pay for the generic, if one is available.  The only way most will pay for a higher priced name brand is if your doctor says it is medically necessary that you have the name brand.  Most doctors won't go down that road.

ALSO, most companies with a three-tier prescription formulary will put the generic in the lowest tier, and the branded one in the highest tier so you will pay a lot more for the brand name one.

What is your objection to generics?


----------



## bob2 (May 31, 2015)

Don M. 

Thanks and apologize for saying I got my prescriptions at Walmart. I get my prescriptions from Walgreens.
I believe my prescription coverage is managed by Express Scripts.
I was referring to the Preferred at $33.50 a month. https://www.humana.com/medicare-secured/plan-details    (Medicare Prescription Drug Plans)
I think the URLs are a bit confusing when you go to them.


----------



## bob2 (May 31, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I think that you will find that almost all insurance companies will only pay for the generic, if one is available.  The only way most will pay for a higher priced name brand is if your doctor says it is medically necessary that you have the name brand.  Most doctors won't go down that road.
> 
> ALSO, most companies with a three-tier prescription formulary will put the generic in the lowest tier, and the branded one in the highest tier so you will pay a lot more for the brand name one.
> 
> What is your objection to generics?



It's just that I have been taking the brand name for many years and they have been working for me. I would hate to switch now to generic (eye drops) and find that the "inactive ingredients" caused problems.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jun 2, 2015)

Find out if the generic drops have the same components as the brand name.  If they do, no problem.  I prefer taking the generic as it's cheaper for me.  For example, I'm paying $17.50 for blood pressure combo pills and cholesterol medicine for 90 day supply.  My Nexium is $85.00 for 3 months.


----------



## bob2 (Jun 4, 2015)

LogicsHere said:


> Find out if the generic drops have the same components as the brand name.  If they do, no problem.  I prefer taking the generic as it's cheaper for me.  For example, I'm paying $17.50 for blood pressure combo pills and cholesterol medicine for 90 day supply.  My Nexium is $85.00 for 3 months.




Yes, the generic is cheaper and I believe all of them have the same main ingredient, but I am quite sure every generic drug has different inactive ingredients. Many of which are different from the brand name. That is why, I believe, some generic might not have same results as brand name. Because of the different inactive ingredients.


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You can have 10 medical insurances if you want to pay for them.  I am surprised you kept the company policy most cancel you when you become eligible for medicare.




It's against federal law to have more than one prescription drug plan out a time when you have Medicare.


----------

